# How many mods do you own ?



## Stranger (17/9/21)

How many devices do you have that provide power for your vape ? Incl mods, mechs, semi mechs, tubes, and pods and any other non binary equipment.

If you do not know what non binary means, it means that you have chosen not to designate your mods male or female, which is perfectly fine as we don't care.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 13


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (17/9/21)

I feel like this is a trap. Did my wife put you up to this?

Reactions: Funny 20


----------



## Stranger (17/9/21)

What is said on the forum , stays on the forum.

Literally, like everything. It stays here for eternity, it never goes away, like socialism and forced monogamy. It never goes away .... ever.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/9/21)

That I use? 1. That I own... uhm, well, 43....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (17/9/21)

I have 22 mechanical squonk mods

of which 16 are Monarks

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/9/21)

I have ONE OK ... just one ... and I'm sticking with my story

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 13


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I have ONE OK ... just one ... and I'm sticking with my story


Me too! me too! I withdraw my previous comment!

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## VansVapes (17/9/21)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I feel like this is a trap. Did my wife put you up to this?





Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I have ONE OK ... just one ... and I'm sticking with my story





OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I feel like this is a trap. Did my wife put you up to this?


My wife : Why do you need so many mods? Don't they all do the same thing?
Me : Whydo you need so many makeup brushes? Don't they all do the same thing? 

Wife :.............

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/21)

Yes, I only have one! It's a Stratum V4.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 15


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/9/21)

VansVapes said:


> My wife : Why do you need so many mods? Don't they all do the same thing?
> Me : Whydo you need so many makeup brushes? Don't they all do the same thing?
> 
> Wife :.............


Check out their shoe collection, and ask how much they cost ... you'll be home free for years with toys ... leg over not so much tho'

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Ruwaid (17/9/21)

VansVapes said:


> My wife : Why do you need so many mods? Don't they all do the same thing?
> Me : Whydo you need so many makeup brushes? Don't they all do the same thing?
> 
> Wife :.............

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## THE REAPER (17/9/21)

No comment! but my wife will be proud of me when she sees these numbers and she can count mine on one hand. I will get lucky for a long time. But I'm hoping she will feel bad and buy me more

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/9/21)

Only 1 (in my hand, the 15 others don't count)... but Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs won't complain, she has 5 of her own too...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/21)

*No comment*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/21)

I would like to hear feedback from @KZOR @JurgensSt @Christos ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## JurgensSt (17/9/21)

I have one Pod system

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 14 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KZOR (17/9/21)

JurgensSt said:


> I have one Pod system



Which i luckily have visiting rights for every third weekend but have my own cartridge at least.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## THE REAPER (17/9/21)

JurgensSt said:


> I have one Pod system


Now we know you have one pod so how many mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (17/9/21)

I think I am going to quit bringing humour into my threads, I have never heard so much nonsense, since the non binary comments.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Stranger (17/9/21)

I have
3 tube mechs
2 tube semi mechs
3 squonks
3 pot mods
3 regulated tubes
6 regulated mods

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/9/21)

Stranger said:


> I have
> 3 tube mechs
> 2 tube semi mechs
> 3 squonks
> ...



I have:
4 Tube mechs
3 Regulated Squonk mods
7 Mech Squonk mods
4 Pot mods
4 AIO Devices
2 Pods
6 Regulated mods

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/9/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I have:
> 4 Tube mechs
> 3 Regulated Squonk mods
> 7 Mech Squonk mods
> ...



And of course I won almost all of it in Competitions, mostly on this Forum.....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/9/21)

Stranger said:


> I have
> 3 tube mechs
> 2 tube semi mechs
> 3 squonks
> ...



... and a partridge in a pear tree

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/9/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Only 1 (in my hand, the 15 others don't count)... but Mrs Chuck Norris Lungs won't complain, she has 5 of her own too...



In detail on Stranger's request (aka complaint) to not be funny... 

*His:*
1x Mech Squonker
2x Pot Mods
1x Semi Mech Tube
1x Internal Battery
2x Dual Battery Regulated
7x Single Battery Regulated
1x Pod Mod
1x Pen Style AIO
1x Tripple Battery Regulated (forgot about this one in my previous count)

*Hers:*
4x Single Battery Pod Mods
1x Internal Battery Pod Mod

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Munro31 (17/9/21)

Nice try Devil, nice try. I don't own any, all have been won or donated.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/21)

100+

Reactions: Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/9/21)

Stranger said:


> I think I am going to quit bringing humour into my threads, I have never heard so much nonsense, since the non binary comments.


I had a laugh at this Nissan ad today talking about non binary

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## THE REAPER (17/9/21)

3× regulated mods
1× semi mech mod
1× squonk mech mod
Whitch 3 of them were donated and gifted to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA (17/9/21)

I'm too scared to count... Nevermind the ones I've given away over the years. Suffice it to say I have more than I need

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Ryan69 (17/9/21)

Only have 
4 mods and 6 tanks
At the moment

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## TyTy (17/9/21)

I feel like this is a trap

But yes 2 regulated mods I use regularly and 5 in the back of the cupboard

PS. Don't tell my wife about the 5 in the cupboard

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (17/9/21)

Ryan69 said:


> the moment



They tend to multiply by themselves... just leave them be for a week or so, there might be more by the end of the month...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## DavyH (17/9/21)

Can I say ‘a lot’ and leave it there?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (17/9/21)

I’m very disciplined when it comes to buying gear. Every tank has its designated mod and every mod has its designated tank 

There are obviously a few odd tanks that are still not paired with a mod.. and a few word mods that are not matching any tank… uh what was the question

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Adephi (18/9/21)

You guys make me feel like a noob.

2x Pulse 80w
1x Pulse BF (not working, no idea how I got that right)
1x BB
1x Pico Squeeze
1x Noisy Cricket
1x Reosmod
1x Hotsig RSQ (dead)

What goes on top is a different inventory

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (18/9/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> And of course I won almost all of it in Competitions, mostly on this Forum.....


...at some point, i would love to see that tubes bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (18/9/21)

For the record. If anyone ask, I have one mod, 1 Daily mod.
I mite have about 28 (and counting) tubes, 3 hex's and a hand (or both hands) full of box devices, *BUT* im sure they not called mods 

**PS* *
If this post gets you in any trouble by the significant other, or your mommy and you need to sell tube mechs, please give me a shout.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (18/9/21)

Adephi said:


> You guys make me feel like a noob.
> 
> 2x Pulse 80w
> 1x Pulse BF (not working, no idea how I got that right)
> ...


That’s nothing. I have a foxy one with a druga on top and an old gen with a druga on top. That’s it.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (18/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> That’s nothing. I have a foxy one with a druga on top and an old gen with a druga on top. That’s it.



But you mastered the art of hiding your mods in the classifieds.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (18/9/21)

Adephi said:


> But you mastered the art of hiding your mods in the classifieds.


This is a very valid point which my my wife loves to point out that I buy and sell more and more and stick what I like. She thinks she’s clever and right.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Ryan69 (18/9/21)

I'm sure by month end mine would have multiplied really got no idea how it hopes. When the wife asks I just give her the confused look lol

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (18/9/21)

One. It's enough.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft (18/9/21)

I currently have:
1 mech toob
1 unregulated squonker
2 mech squonkers 
2 regulated mods 
1 pod mod

Not enough variety in my collection though…

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DougP (18/9/21)

Currently have:
1Therion DNA 166 
2 Voopoo Argus GT
4 Vaporesso Gens 
1 RSG Squonker 
2 Geek Vape Aegis Legend 2 


Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver (19/9/21)

Great question

I am more interested in the atty because thats what tends to give me the flavour, ease of use and reliability. I find most mods are similar for what I need them for (low power MTL vaping)

I have about 8 mods in rotation. 2 at my desk, 4 in my vape bag and 2 out and about set ups.
They are all quite old. The newest one is the Vaporesso Gen which I bought at 2019 VapeCon. Been a great performer for me. Most of my mods are over 5yrs in service - eg iStick 20 , Sigelei 100 Plus , my HotCig 150, Gosh, my Evic VTC Mini - which is in daily use. What a trooper that mod is.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/9/21)

@Silver 

When your iStick 20 eventually dies you must do a post mortem, or have someone else do it if you can't face the trauma.

Its internal 2200mah battery has lasted over five years. That's amazing.

The fact that they are still being sold is testimony to it being a true vape legend. 

The other legend in Eleaf's camp is of course the Pico.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan (22/9/21)

just one with different covers ....thats my story and I am sticking with it

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Angelskeeper (22/9/21)

6 squonk mods
2 mech mods
7 regulated mods

No! No! No! According to the missus I only have 2 regulated mods and 1 squonker.... and you know how it goes, she's never wrong, always right!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## CraigPortalZA (26/9/21)

2 x Vaporesso Gens 
1 x Odin 250c
1 x Vandyvape Gaur
1x Noisy Cricket v2 
2 x Pulse v2 
Then around 6 tanks and 10 RDAs
Then a few pods and an MTL set up as well

At the moment the Eclipse and Reload 24 are my go to tanks and mainly using them on the Gaur and Gen.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Paul33 (26/9/21)

CraigPortalZA said:


> 2 x Vaporesso Gens
> 1 x Odin 250c
> 1 x Vandyvape Gaur
> 1x Noisy Cricket v2
> ...


This eclipse keeps on popping up as an awesome little rta.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mr. B (27/9/21)

Hmm... at the peak of my vaping journey I had well over 10 mods. This isn't all that much (judging by the others on this thread) but at the moment I am down to the following:

1 regulated dual battery squonker
1 regulated single battery squonker
1 single battery mech squonker
1 mech tube mod
1 dual battery regulated mod
2 single battery regulated mods

I haven't bought anything new since July 2020 ... I think it's time for some new hardware (but don't tell the missus)

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Christos (27/9/21)

ARYANTO said:


> I would like to hear feedback from @KZOR @JurgensSt @Christos ...


I have a modest 20 working mods 
Although, I mainly use 7 squonkers.

Please dont ask how many RDA's I own because I will have to do a recon for that!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt (27/9/21)

Christos said:


> I have a modest 20 working mods
> Although, I mainly use 7 squonkers.
> 
> Please dont ask how many RDA's I own because I will have to do a recon for that!



How many RDA's do you own

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (27/9/21)

JurgensSt said:


> How many RDA's do you own


How many RDA’s does he own?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (27/9/21)

You guys are making me curious, but I'd honestly rather not count... Good thing is, I have enough to not have fomo at the moment...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DougP (27/9/21)

Christos said:


> I have a modest 20 working mods
> Although, I mainly use 7 squonkers.
> 
> Please dont ask how many RDA's I own because I will have to do a recon for that!


Asking for a friend....
How many RDA's do you own ?

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## JurgensSt (27/9/21)

I did a count today and I'm the proud owner of two Pod system now

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Christos (27/9/21)

JurgensSt said:


> I did a count today and I'm the proud owner of two Pod system now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


I think I need to help a brother out with a green O frame....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (27/9/21)

If you guys insist, I have about 17 RDA's.
9 of which are in constant rotation.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Mollie (27/9/21)

Hmm let me see
2 pod devices(which I won here) 
Swag
Etc.......................................................................................................
And one rda and one rta I think

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

